# Fresh Water Crocs



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

After seeing Leighs set up couldnt help ourselves, I keep most of the big monitors so this was the next step.

The Tank is 6ft long 3ft high 2ft wide, 200watt water heater, 150 halogen light, 4ft uv, white spot for night to simulate moon light, land area planted with mondo in coco peat , water side artifical plants and live fish.

The litle fellas are 8 weeks old and feeding every second night on chicken. They also have surprising jaw strength for there ages (been bitten twice)


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 3, 2007)

Thats very cool.


----------



## Thor1 (Feb 3, 2007)

its a lovely croc and setup. congrats
how was it when you got bitten?
any pics?


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

Thor1 said:


> its a lovely croc and setup. congrats
> how was it when you got bitten?
> any pics?



Happened at AAE and fortunately I had my riggers gloves on hurt but no broken skin.
One is very bitey the other seems more laid back, time will tell.


----------



## elapid68 (Feb 3, 2007)

So what's with the gloves????
Don't tell me you're afraid of that little fella.


----------



## ad (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Ink, great set up and lucky to be able to have the crocs.
I guess Vic has to have at least one thing over Qld. lol
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 3, 2007)

Awsome.......It really does suck with the laws from state to state, i would love one.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

awwww so cute!


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 3, 2007)

they are gorgeous mate, any chance of a pic of the whole setup, would love to see what you done to the tank. looks great hey. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Aslan (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, same...would love to see the whole setup...

How long does it take for them to outgrow a tank...what sort of setup have you got planned for then? Turtle pits look tops so I'd love to see a Croc equivalent


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

elapid68 said:


> So what's with the gloves????
> Don't tell me you're afraid of that little fella.



No not at all, but as I work with my hands cant afford infection etc, the last no gloved bite cost me 6 weeks off work, as I am self employed not good. A lesson well learned.


----------



## hornet (Feb 3, 2007)

i really to hate you right now.. nah kidding, awsome lookin crocs you got there


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Yeah, same...would love to see the whole setup...
> 
> How long does it take for them to outgrow a tank...what sort of setup have you got planned for then? Turtle pits look tops so I'd love to see a Croc equivalent



I have an 18ft by 9ft by 8ft outdoor avairy wich will be set up for the guys when they are big enough, this is a long way off though as these guys are not fast growers.


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

melgalea said:


> they are gorgeous mate, any chance of a pic of the whole setup, would love to see what you done to the tank. looks great hey.
> cheers
> mel



Will see what I can do where it is setup hard to get the distance to get the whole lot in.


----------



## hornet (Feb 3, 2007)

wouldnt heating be a problem outdoors?


----------



## Aslan (Feb 3, 2007)

Never thought of an aviary...that's a brilliant idea...

I imagined they would be pretty slow growers but wasn't sure, be sure to post some pics of the aviary as it gets set up eventually as well...


----------



## JJS. (Feb 3, 2007)

Just curious how you will be heating the aviary? I know how much melbourne weather sucks, so how were you planning to go about it?


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

JJS. said:


> Just curious how you will be heating the aviary? I know how much melbourne weather sucks, so how were you planning to go about it?


Pond heater and an enclosed land area that will be heated


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 3, 2007)

how big do these fellas grow when adult size, and r u going to keep them when fully grown. i am very jelous, they are gorgeous. 
mel


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome  such a awe to look at and watch


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

leighr33 said:


> awesome  such a awe to look at and watch



Not kidding there mate Raptor nearly got ambushed the other night feedong the little guys dont know who got the bigger scare


----------



## raptor (Feb 3, 2007)

Although 10' males have been found, average is 6-7'. It takes them around 30yrs to reach their full adult size apparently, but red meat speeds the growing process. Never being ones to power feed, we're content to sit back & let nature do it's thing. The only problem we may have with the aviary is waiting until they're big enough to sex reliably, If they both turn out to be males we may have an issue with territory, which we'll work out closer to maturity.


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

melgalea said:


> they are gorgeous mate, any chance of a pic of the whole setup, would love to see what you done to the tank. looks great hey.
> cheers
> mel



Best I could do its in a very awkward position


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> awesome



Bit more to go water fall and more foliage


----------



## vjstalgis (Feb 3, 2007)

That looks absolutely awesome! I am so jealous! Crocs are the most interesting reptile. I am so disappointed that they can't be kept in NSW. It doesn't make any sense.
If I could have one and only one reptile ever, it would be a croc. I love 'em!
I would almost consider moving to VIC just so I could own one.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

nice set up!


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome setup !!


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 3, 2007)

They look awesome!! How much do they usually go for if you don't mind me asking and what is their food bill like?


----------



## raptor (Feb 3, 2007)

For freshies at least, hatchies are under $300 (sometimes under $200), and so far the food bill is great: $4 worth of chicken mince should last a month or so


----------



## vjstalgis (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow! That's incredibly cheap! Why are so many other reptiles so expensive compared to crocs?


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

vjstalgis said:


> Wow! That's incredibly cheap! Why are so many other reptiles so expensive compared to crocs?



Full grown will be a differant story


----------



## Aslan (Feb 3, 2007)

The problem is keeping them as adults requires a major setup so the demand for them can't be overly large...

We would all love one but unfortunately the capability of all of us to keep one isn't there...


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 3, 2007)

The laws from state to state dont always make sense in vic we cant keep Perenties go figure.


----------



## weptyle (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome pics inkslinger the first pic is really cool


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> The laws from state to state dont always make sense in vic we cant keep Perenties go figure.


 
Perenties, what about most gecko species and boyds as well makes no sense at all


----------



## vjstalgis (Feb 4, 2007)

Aslan said:


> The problem is keeping them as adults requires a major setup so the demand for them can't be overly large...
> 
> We would all love one but unfortunately the capability of all of us to keep one isn't there...


 
I could easily have an enclosure built. My yard is massive. They could just have someone come out and check your enclosure before you are issued with a special license. It's a rediculous law if you ask me. Clearly if you have had plenty of experience in keeping reptiles and have the future setup in place for a freshwater croc, I don't see the problem.






junglepython2 said:


> Perenties, what about most gecko species and boyds as well makes no sense at all


 
This is a different matter though. You may not be able to keep some particular species but there are other species of monitors, geckos, etc that you _can_ keep. With crocs however, nothing comes close to them. You can't have a croc, and nothing else is similar to one.
Think i'm moving to VIC. :| 

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 4, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Perenties, what about most gecko species and boyds as well makes no sense at all


Could be worse we could be in WA or Tas.:?


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 4, 2007)

thats a very impressive setup and some nice little crocs too


----------



## raptor (Feb 4, 2007)

We certainly never get tired of watching them, they are so different to everything else we keep...


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 4, 2007)

A real little croc paradise you have there, nice.... Love the crocs too


----------

